# Home Wreckers



## HunterJJD

We all know that the government enjoys having us screwed over by high taxes and allowing us to get corn holed by the oil companies and they just watch as it happens since their pockets are being lined by them. 
	So my question is what do home wreckers get out of destroying families and families savings all so they can get an itch scratched between their legs?
	What does it take to either #### around on your significant other or to go after someone else's?
	How do you sleep at night knowing you caused kids to have their life ripped apart watching the only solid thing in their life ripped apart?
	Do you ever wonder when you get a knock on the door that it will be your bed buddies significant other there with a shotgun to give you what you deserve?
	Why is it so hard that if you are not happy to do the right thing and walk away? 
	Why do you feel you must drag someone else into your life so you can leave who you are with?
	If you are having issues at home, why with so many ways to communicate today, can't you send them an email, text message, letter or even for gods sake talk in person about things and either work things out or walk away knowing you tried?

And for the record, I have never touched a married woman, never will. I am not married or divorced. I am just asking about what I see POS people doing everyday.

Now lets sit back and see what people have to say


----------



## (((echo)))

this had to come from somewhere....care to share with the rest of the class? or is this old news with a new twist?


----------



## onebdzee

Those that screw around with married/those that have a SO (knowing that they are married) usually have commitment issue....if the one that they are messing around with ever leaves their SO, the relationship usually ends

Those that are married/have a SO are looking for something that isn't in their current relationship(it's usually not sex)

My personal opinion....I think those that screw around on their SO are nothing but liars, cheaters and low-life POS


----------



## toppick08

onebdzee said:


> Those that screw around with married/those that have a SO (knowing that they are married) usually have commitment issue....if the one that they are messing around with ever leaves their SO, the relationship usually ends
> 
> Those that are married/have a SO are looking for something that isn't in their current relationship(it's usually not sex)
> 
> My personal opinion....I think those that screw around on their SO are nothing but liars, cheaters and low-life POS


----------



## vraiblonde

Real life karma has a way of rearing its ugly head.  I've never seen anyone who cheated on their spouse or cheated with a married person end up with a happy life.  The mentality that caused them to do those things in the first place screws them over in the end.

A woman cheats with a married man, ends up stealing him from his wife and kids, only to be sitting at home with her kids 5 years later while the hubby is out screwing someone else.  HA HA!

Guy cheats on his wife, leaves her high and dry for some bimbo.  The wife licks her wounds, then rises up righteous to, oh say, start her own business and become wildly successful , while the husband is on the verge of bankruptcy because the bimbo wants more than what he can provide, and his own children won't even talk to him anymore.  HA HA!

Things have a way of working out.


----------



## (((echo)))

The grass may be greener on the other side....however no matter how good it seems, sooner or later it's gonna turn to mud


----------



## onebdzee

vraiblonde said:


> Real life karma has a way of rearing its ugly head.  I've never seen anyone who cheated on their spouse or cheated with a married person end up with a happy life.  The mentality that caused them to do those things in the first place screws them over in the end.
> 
> A woman cheats with a married man, ends up stealing him from his wife and kids, only to be sitting at home with her kids 5 years later while the hubby is out screwing someone else.  HA HA!
> 
> Guy cheats on his wife, leaves her high and dry for some bimbo.  The wife licks her wounds, then rises up righteous to, oh say, start her own business and become wildly successful , while the husband is on the verge of bankruptcy because the bimbo wants more than what he can provide, and his own children won't even talk to him anymore.  HA HA!
> 
> Things have a way of working out.



Real life karma is great, isn't it?

The best part of the whole thing is when the cheaters realize that the one they cheated and/or left their SO for, is just a POS cheater like them....usually by that time, the cheaters(both of them) have lost just about everything that they at one time held near and dear to them


----------



## Phina

I never knew if my husband cheated or not, but I suspected since he was living with another woman within weeks after our seperation. 

Now he is re-married and they have a kid together, and honestly it doesn't really bother me. I don't wish any crappy Karma on him, I just wish him and his new family the best. :shrug:


----------



## Dye Tied

HunterJJD said:


> We all know that the government enjoys having us screwed over by high taxes and allowing us to get corn holed by the oil companies and they just watch as it happens since their pockets are being lined by them.
> So my question is what do home wreckers get out of destroying families and families savings all so they can get an itch scratched between their legs?
> What does it take to either #### around on your significant other or to go after someone else's?
> How do you sleep at night knowing you caused kids to have their life ripped apart watching the only solid thing in their life ripped apart?
> And for the record, I have never touched a married woman, never will. I am not married or divorced. I am just asking about what I see POS people doing everyday.
> 
> Now lets sit back and see what people have to say



 Life isn't fair and it'll bite them in the azz, sooner or later.


----------



## crabcake

*New Reality TV Show Idea*

Homewreckers vs. the Spouse in a Survivor-style show. 

Each show starts out with an intro to the spouse (who was cheated on), the cheater, and the homewrecker. Then they all engage in some sort of survivor-like event to see who comes out on top.


----------



## aps45819

HunterJJD said:


> Why is it so hard that if you are not happy to do the right thing and walk away?



You can't cheat an honest man - _P.T. Barnum_

To thine own self be true, and it must follow, as the night the day, thou canst not then be false to any man. - _William Shakespeare_


----------



## (((echo)))

crabcake said:


> Homewreckers vs. the Spouse in a Survivor-style show.
> 
> Each show starts out with an intro to the spouse (who was cheated on), the cheater, and the homewrecker. Then they all engage in some sort of survivor-like event to see who comes out on top.



it's called "jerry springer"


----------



## Ladybug76

vraiblonde said:


> Real life karma has a way of rearing its ugly head.


 
Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:


> Each show starts out with an intro to the spouse (who was cheated on), the cheater, and the homewrecker. Then they all engage in some sort of survivor-like event to see who comes out on top.



Crabby, life is *already* a survivor event where those who play by the rules come out on top.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Crabby, life is *already* a survivor event where those who play by the rules come out on top.



You have to give some credit to home wreckers.  They allow some of us to find our perfect match.


----------



## Toreadoralpha

Phina said:


> I never knew if my husband cheated or not, but I suspected since he was living with another woman within weeks after our seperation.
> 
> Now he is re-married and they have a kid together, and honestly it doesn't really bother me. I don't wish any crappy Karma on him, I just wish him and his new family the best. :shrug:



Way too mature an idea for this place. 

I've never understood how someone, once married can later be filled with the most vile hatred for the ex. Seems like if a person like that may have never truly loved the ex in the first place. 

Good on ya for your attitude, you are a rare one indeed.


----------



## Phina

Toreadoralpha said:


> Way too mature an idea for this place.
> 
> I've never understood how someone, once married can later be filled with the most vile hatred for the ex. Seems like if a person like that may have never truly loved the ex in the first place.
> 
> Good on ya for your attitude, you are a rare one indeed.



Maybe it was just the circumstances of our divorce. I wouldn't say we are *close* friends, but we did stay friends. I even like his new wife. 

Life moves on.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> You have to give some credit to home wreckers.  They allow some of us to find our perfect match.



You'll never find Mr. Right while you're hooked up with Mr. Wrong.  :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

HunterJJD said:


> We all know that the government enjoys having us screwed over by high taxes and allowing us to get corn holed by the oil companies and they just watch as it happens since their pockets are being lined by them.
> So my question is what do home wreckers get out of destroying families and families savings all so they can get an itch scratched between their legs?
> What does it take to either #### around on your significant other or to go after someone else's?
> How do you sleep at night knowing you caused kids to have their life ripped apart watching the only solid thing in their life ripped apart?
> Do you ever wonder when you get a knock on the door that it will be your bed buddies significant other there with a shotgun to give you what you deserve?
> Why is it so hard that if you are not happy to do the right thing and walk away?
> Why do you feel you must drag someone else into your life so you can leave who you are with?
> If you are having issues at home, why with so many ways to communicate today, can't you send them an email, text message, letter or even for gods sake talk in person about things and either work things out or walk away knowing you tried?
> 
> And for the record, I have never touched a married woman, never will. I am not married or divorced. I am just asking about what I see POS people doing everyday.
> 
> Now lets sit back and see what people have to say


 

What does oil companies and the govt have to do with homewreckers? 

As for the homewreckers thing, there's always two sides to every story.


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> Crabby, life is *already* a survivor event where *those who play by the rules come out on top*.


Really?


----------



## Dye Tied

vraiblonde said:


> You'll never find Mr. Right while you're hooked up with Mr. Wrong.  :shrug:



Maybe all she needed was Mr. Right Now.


----------



## vraiblonde

nomoney said:


> As for the homewreckers thing, there's always two sides to every story.



I'm surprised you'd say that - typically that's a cheater's response to appease their guilty conscience.


----------



## Toreadoralpha

Toreadoralpha said:


> Way too mature an idea for this place.
> 
> I've never understood how someone, once married can later be filled with the most vile hatred for the ex. Seems like if a person like that may have never truly loved the ex in the first place.
> 
> Good on ya for your attitude, you are a rare one indeed.



Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 08:22 AM don't hate 

Really, red karma for this post? Unisigned of course. WTF?


----------



## onebdzee

vraiblonde said:


> I'm surprised you'd say that - typically that's a cheater's response to appease their guilty conscience.





The story you usually get from the cheater and the one they are cheating with is "how bad they have it at home" and in reality the only one that thinks it's so bad is the one that is cheating


----------



## nomoney

vraiblonde said:


> I'm surprised you'd say that - typically that's a cheater's response to appease their guilty conscience.


 

I guess :shrug:


----------



## AiryT

Chasey_Lane said:


> You have to give some credit to home wreckers.  They allow some of us to find our perfect match.



  It took awhile, but life's great now.


----------



## aps45819

Phina said:


> Maybe it was just the circumstances of our divorce. I wouldn't say we are *close* friends, but we did stay friends. I even like his new wife.
> 
> Life moves on.



I never got to meet my ex's new wife.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> Maybe all she needed was Mr. Right Now.


 and has since moved on to wreck another family.


----------



## Toreadoralpha

Phina said:


> Maybe it was just the circumstances of our divorce. I wouldn't say we are *close* friends, but we did stay friends. I even like his new wife.
> 
> Life moves on.



I can understand not being close anymore, that is natural. and yes life moves on. 

I too have an ex that I am friends with. I saw her while on business travel last fall for the first time in over a decade. It was good to see her doing well and spend time chatting. While we have each moved on, and both had our faults during our time together, we have made amends to each other as best as possible, wish each other well and stay in touch.

And just to stay somewhat on topic of this thread, she cheated on me, but I never cheated on her.


----------



## vraiblonde

Toreadoralpha said:


> I too have an ex that I am friends with.



I am *friendly* with my ex, but we're not friends.  It's hard to be vindictive against him when real life karma has worked its magic.


----------



## Phina

aps45819 said:


> I never got to meet my ex's new wife.



She turn lesbo on you??


----------



## Toreadoralpha

Phina said:


> She turn lesbo on you??



No he didn't, he went straight.



























Just kidding aps.


----------



## (((echo)))

vraiblonde said:


> I'm surprised you'd say that - typically that's a cheater's response to appease their guilty conscience.


----------



## Pete

Toreadoralpha said:


> No he didn't, he went straight.
> 
> Just kidding aps.


----------



## rack'm

Toreadoralpha said:


> No he didn't, he went straight.


----------



## (((echo)))

Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 08:56 AM oh stfu keebler 
If giving me red is your way of trying to feel better about leaving your hubby and kids and draining the bank acct. down to $50.
then play on playa


----------



## rack'm

(((echo))) said:


> If giving me red is your way of trying to feel better about leaving your hubby and kids and draining the bank acct. down to $50.
> then play on playa



Continue


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 08:56 AM oh stfu keebler
> If giving me red is your way of trying to feel better about leaving your hubby and kids and draining the bank acct. down to $50.
> then play on playa


 

$50, thats enough for a whopper and a half tank of gas, guess they're lucky the whore didn't take it all


----------



## Phina

(((echo))) said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 08:56 AM oh stfu keebler
> If giving me red is your way of trying to feel better about leaving your hubby and kids and draining the bank acct. down to $50.
> then play on playa



wow


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:


> $50, thats enough for a whopper and a half tank of gas, guess they're lucky the whore didn't take it all


  Or, that's 4 jr. bacon cheeseburgers from Wendy's plus 1/2 tank of gas.


----------



## smoothmarine187

50 dollars!  GOOD LORD THATS A LOTTA MONEY!  I could buy half a joint with that.


----------



## (((echo)))

nomoney said:


> $50, thats enough for a whopper and a half tank of gas, guess they're lucky the whore didn't take it all



I prefer checkers


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


> I prefer checkers


 

ya, you would. Most elfs like the lower walk up windows.


----------



## smoothmarine187

nomoney said:


> ya, you would. Most elfs like the lower walk up windows.


----------



## (((echo)))

nomoney said:


> ya, you would. Most elfs like the lower walk up windows.



 why the name calling? feeling guilty about something?


----------



## Dye Tied

nomoney said:


> ya, you would. Most elfs like the lower walk up windows.



 keep those of us with elfin magic outta this.


----------



## aps45819

Phina said:


> She turn lesbo on you??


I prefer to think of it as having irreconcilable similarities


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


> why the name calling? feeling guilty about something?


 

no not really. you just annoy me.


----------



## Phina

aps45819 said:


> I prefer to think of it as having irreconcilable similarities


----------



## rack'm

(((echo))) said:


> why the name calling? feeling guilty about something?



Awe ####


----------



## Etred101

Toreadoralpha said:


> I can understand not being close anymore, that is natural. and yes life moves on.
> 
> I too have an ex that I am friends with. I saw her while on business travel last fall for the first time in over a decade. It was good to see her doing well and spend time chatting. While we have each moved on, and both had our faults during our time together, we have made amends to each other as best as possible, wish each other well and stay in touch.
> 
> And just to stay somewhat on topic of this thread, she cheated on me, but I never cheated on her.



Chinese proverb- "when you embark upon revenge, dig two graves."
_Lion King _proverb - "Ya gotta put the past behind ya."


----------



## (((echo)))

nomoney said:


> no not really. you just annoy me.



then I have achieved my goal 
I did have another goal a short time ago....it was to bang as many skanks as possible however once i discovered that you fit in the category......
I decided to change my ways


----------



## Chasey_Lane

(((echo))) said:


> I did have another goal a short time ago....it was to bang as many skanks as possible however once i discovered that you fit in the category......
> I decided to change my ways


Quitter.


----------



## (((echo)))

Chasey_Lane said:


> Quitter.



well it was either that or smoking....and I aint givin up smokin


----------



## smoothmarine187

(((echo))) said:


> well it was either that or smoking....and I aint givin up smokin



I think I would keep trying to bang skanks rather than smoking poles but that's just me.


----------



## latinamomma

I know that when I found out that my husband cheated on me, I was crushed and did end up confronting the "home wrecker"....I have to hand it to myself by saying that I did not harm her like I wanted, I had to show that I was the adult in this.  The sad thing is that , I was so crushed that I went and had my own affair.  Only difference was the man I had the affair with wasn't married so their was no wife to worry about...but my husband did find out and it caused a lot of pain and hurt in our relationship.  We both, to this day, still worry about what the other is doing....but we are learning to trust each other again.  I have been on both sides ( so to speak), but what it really comes down to is this...if you are unhappy in your marriage/ relationship, either get out or seek some sort of therapy to see if you can make it work.


----------



## virgovictoria

smoothmarine187 said:


> 50 dollars!  GOOD LORD THATS A LOTTA MONEY!  I could buy half a joint with that.



Howzabout I?  Give you?  Twenty-five - and you - let me - lick the wrapper?

(sorry, old Chris Rock cracks me up! )


----------



## Tina2001aniT

smoothmarine187 said:


> I think I would keep trying to bang skanks rather than smoking poles but that's just me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

latinamomma said:


> I know that when I found out that my husband cheated on me, I was crushed and did end up confronting the "home wrecker"....



Why did you personally confront the other woman?


----------



## sockgirl77

I do not feel like reading this. So, I'll just add my usual worthless .02. There is no such thing as a home wrecker. Women are so quick to blame the other person. Blame the cheating spouse. His or her cheating ass wrecked the home.


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


> then I have achieved my goal
> I did have another goal a short time ago....it was to bang as many skanks as possible however once i discovered that you fit in the category......
> I decided to change my ways


 


thats cool, Im not really into hummer humpers anyways.


----------



## latinamomma

sockgirl77 said:


> I do not feel like reading this. So, I'll just add my usual worthless .02. There is no such thing as a home wrecker. Women are so quick to blame the other person. Blame the cheating spouse. His or her cheating ass wrecked the home.


 Sockgirl..you are right, it does take two to "tango" so to speak, but if the woman knows the man is married ( or in some cases, she too is married) shouldn't she try to make sure it doesn't happen???  Some women and men, just think that the grass will be greener on the other side, in when all honesty, it's not.


----------



## vraiblonde

latinamomma said:


> if the woman knows the man is married ( or in some cases, she too is married) shouldn't she try to make sure it doesn't happen???



It's not someone else's responsibility to keep your spouse faithful to you.  The marriage is between two people and two people only.


----------



## Sharon

smoothmarine187 said:


> I think I would keep trying to bang skanks rather than smoking poles but that's just me.



You smoke poles?


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> It's not someone else's responsibility to keep your spouse faithful to you.  The marriage is between two people and two people only.



Exactly. A good majority of the time the cheating spouse lies about his marriage. Not so much lying about being married buy lying about the circumstances. I've heard so many cheaters boo hoo about how miserable they are and how bad they're spouse treats them. All the while, the spouse is completly ignorant to the cheater's "misery".


----------



## Dye Tied

Sharon said:


> You smoke poles?



Only when his puppet master tells him to


----------



## Toxick

HunterJJD said:


> And for the record, I have never touched a married woman, never will. I am not married or divorced.



I am strictly anti-adultery, however, one has to wonder: if the above is true, WTF pissed in your Wheeties and made you so bitter?


----------



## aps45819

Toreadoralpha said:


> No he didn't, he went straight.
> Just kidding aps.



 not a problem.

Do these folks know you were running around in Lexington Park wearing women's clothes for several weeks?


----------



## sockgirl77

Toxick said:


> I am strictly anti-adultery, however, one has to wonder: if the above is true, WTF pissed in your Wheeties and made you so bitter?



That's a great question. I cannot imagine being this vocal about something that you have never had to deal with. Unless someone close to him is currently going through it. :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sockgirl77 said:


> Blame the cheating spouse.


My thoughts, too.  I think a reason someone cheats is because the relationship is having problems, not because an outside source has that much influence over someone.


----------



## Toreadoralpha

aps45819 said:


> not a problem.
> 
> Do these folks know you were running around in Lexington Park wearing women's clothes for several weeks?





Sshh, you're gonna scare all the guys that have been pickin up hos in front of the A&E motel!!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> My thoughts, too.  I think a reason someone cheats is because the relationship is having problems, not because an outside source has that much influence over someone.





Even though the other spouse may not be aware of the issues.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Even though the other spouse may not be aware of the issues.



That's what I just posted. I have watch a many of my friends go through this. They all thought that they had a happy marriage. Others on the outside looking it saw otherwise. But, they all blamed the other woman.


----------



## FullDraw

sockgirl77 said:


> That's a great question. I cannot imagine being this vocal about something that you have never had to deal with. Unless someone close to him is currently going through it. :shrug:



Even if someone close to him is going through this why does he need to stick his nose into their business?


----------



## (((echo)))

nomoney said:


> thats cool, Im not really into hummer humpers anyways.



i'm relieved


----------



## sockgirl77

FullDraw said:


> Even if someone close to him is going through this why does he need to stick his nose into their business?



He should not. But, he can care.


----------



## FullDraw

sockgirl77 said:


> He should not. But, he can care.



Sure he can, but saying " ever wonder when you get a knock on the door that it will be your bed buddies significant other there with a shotgun to give you what you deserve?" sounds a little more than caring.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> That's what I just posted. I have watch a many of my friends go through this. They all thought that they had a happy marriage. Others on the outside looking it saw otherwise. But, they all blamed the other woman.



oh


----------



## (((echo)))

*Be ADVISED....*

*the following conversation took place "after the fact" tha she left her husband....with 2 kids...and drainging his bank acct. down to $50.
you will plainly be able to see how she employes help from others knowing full well she is in the wrong.

my ONLY regret in posting this is that I do it alone, there are half a dozen other members that also know the full story (not necessarily stated below) however they choose to let this skank pull one over on her husband*



Wednesday aug. 29

NOMONEY
alright, so he's already moved on and has a new girlfriend. Her names Ashley. Of course he doesn't know I know yet , thats the beauty of it all. So my quesion to y'all......
I know he's taken her to my house, I know he's been with her at the green door, I know he even took her to a family wedding this last weekend and introduced her to his dad, etc......should I let him know I know? Or should I go ahead and keep letting him hang himself and hit him with a 30 day divorce when I have enough witnesses, proof?
and jamie, if you could find out her last name, etc from JD maybe; that would be awesome. I'd love to do my typical background search on her to see if she's a loony bin so I know what im getting into....

CHASEY LANE
I heard about the wedding thing this weekend. What an ass! How can he think that you don't know? I'd ring his ass in court if I were you. AND, if you play along like you don't give a shiat, it'll probably upset him more. HOWEVER, how do you make sure that the boys are not around her? I mean, I think it is a little too soon to be introducing them to "daddy's friend." 
Nomo, how about we follow him around town this weekend? A secret, covert operation, eh?

JABBAJAWZ
I'd hit it with the 30-day divorce as nicely as I could. I mean, that would make things so much easier for you to be done and overwith it quickly! Tell him you ain't mad at him, but you're ready to move on also and that this will just make things easier.

NOMONEY
well this week he has the boys, so I would hope he's decent enough not to be around her at all. 
But next week i could leave the boys with my momma , she'd be happy to know i was going on a covert operation, you can drive the suv (he wont recognize it) and I can bring my camera.....it will be great fun

CHASEY LANE
See, exactly! Seriously, let me know if you are up for it. It would be awesome to roll into court and throw down a bunch of pictures in front of him.
But...before you do that...can you get something in writing (from him) that says he is allowing you to leave the house you and him have together? That way he can't turn around and get you for abandonment. I know he said he wouldn't, but if you pull this card, he could always counter back.

NOMONEY
I'm serious about doing that. It would actually be kind of fun.
Tue and thurs would be the best bets because he'll have games then and I'll at least know where he'll be and be able to follow him. I have an insider that could tell me from his game if he has plans to go anywhere after, it might be a quick call you and roll scenerio


NOMONEY
how should I write that up? I should get the 50/50 thing with the boys written up as well huh? 
I mean its not like I'm going to hit him with child support etc. I just would love the 30 day divorce; be done with it. And that means a quicker decision on the house as well.

NOMONEY
I can't know yet until I know how i'm going to play this.

CHASEY LANE
Sounds good to me. Want me to draft something for you? I'm pretty good at writing when I need/want to.
Send me a good email addy to send it to. I need some additional information first. What are the exact days and times for the 50/50 custody?

NOMONEY
Monday-Monday starting at 4pm. 
daycare is 50/50. they stay under his insurance. I'll assist with copays, etc. any details with the children concerning their health care and school activities are to be decided upon together

CHASEY LANE
Okay, give me a little bit and I'll send.
Alright, done! Check your email.

NOMONEY
You're the bestest

JAMEO
Can't ya'll just kiss and make up?
I've always considered you and Steve friends. I hate seeing ya'll go thru this

NOMONEY
there's def no chance for reconciliation. But dont worry girl, I'm not going to make you pick and choose ....I know some of our common friends are feeling weird about which one of us they have to remain friends with etc....I would never make any of them feel akward. Actually now that im thinking about it, i dont want to put you in the middle by asking you to get her last name for me. that wasn't fair of me. steve and I dont hate eachother, I won't bad talk him to our common friends-thats not fair either. If some choose him and quit talking to me all together, then so be it. I'm fine with that and I understand completely. Some have chosen me as well even though I've made it clear that its not necessary. I'd prefer to keep the common/shared friends just that.


CMC
Just tell him you know and ask him to fess up to it so you get the 30 day
Easier for both or you and there won't be any ####tiness over it all. You do have to deal with this man for the rest of your life because of the boys so IMO the less drama the better.

NOMONEY
thats very true, good point. I think I'll get him to sign this agreement, do the covert trip next week to get some pics incase he decides to deny deny deny, then let him know I know and try to make it as easy on him about it as possible. Hell if he's getting some he'll be less likey to be a dick to me. so its a good thing

JAMEO
What's a 30 day divorce anyways? (besides the obvious

CMC
Instead of having to be "seperated" for a year and then filing for divorce you get to be divorced in 30 days
It'll probably be cheaper for both of them in the long run

JAMEO
Is there certain grounds for a 30 dayer? If not, why wouldn't all divorces be like this instead of having to be separated and drug out for a year?

CHASEY LANE
And nomo, if you and Steve can agree on divorce terms, don't waste time with lawyers. You can file on your own and just pay court costs of like $30 or something.

ELLE
Wow, that's pretty fast for him to be soo distraught and then to move on like this. But I guess it makes things better for you. I'd try to not let on that you know until you can get proof. Since you are the one that left, I doubt that he'd admit to anything just to not make himself look bad so I'd wait out if you can until you have proof.

NOMONEY
I'm just scared he introduces her to the boys. Its way to early for that. I wouldn't think he would-but hell I wouldn't have thought he'd take her to a family function yet either and introduce her as his girlfriend. So who knows what he's thinking. 
Heard she's extremely young to, and that concerns me.


----------



## jwwb2000

(((echo))) said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 08:56 AM oh stfu keebler
> If giving me red is your way of trying to feel better about leaving your hubby and kids and draining the bank acct. down to $50.
> then play on playa


----------



## sockgirl77

(((echo))) said:


>



Up until this very moment I never put you in the a-hole category. Congratulations. You've upgraded.


----------



## FullDraw

sockgirl77 said:


> Up until this very moment I never put you in the a-hole category. Congratulations. You've upgraded.



I agree with that. That's a cowardly thing to do. It could lead to alot of trouble.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

(((echo))) said:


> *the following conversation took place "after the fact" tha she left her husband....with 2 kids...and drainging his bank acct. down to $50.
> you will plainly be able to see how she employes help from others knowing full well she is in the wrong.
> 
> my ONLY regret in posting this is that I do it alone, there are half a dozen other members that also know the full story (not necessarily stated below) however they choose to let this skank pull one over on her husband*




What are you trying to prove?  You have issues.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sockgirl77 said:


> Up until this very moment I never put you in the a-hole category. Congratulations. You've upgraded.



Amazing that he HACKS into someone's somd account then uses that information against them.  Perhaps he should spend more time worrying about his daughter that he doesn't have anything to do with.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dye Tied said:


> Only when his puppet master tells him to



I heard that the puppet master has her hand so far up his ass that he doesn't even boink his wife without her permission.


----------



## (((echo)))

FullDraw said:


> I agree with that. That's a cowardly thing to do. It could lead to alot of trouble.



is it possibly because YOU are the guy she's with now?


----------



## thurley42

(((echo))) said:


> *the following conversation took place "after the fact" tha she left her husband....with 2 kids...and drainging his bank acct. down to $50.
> you will plainly be able to see how she employes help from others knowing full well she is in the wrong.
> 
> my ONLY regret in posting this is that I do it alone, there are half a dozen other members that also know the full story (not necessarily stated below) however they choose to let this skank pull one over on her husband*
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday aug. 29
> 
> NOMONEY
> alright, so he's already moved on and has a new girlfriend. Her names Ashley. Of course he doesn't know I know yet , thats the beauty of it all. So my quesion to y'all......
> I know he's taken her to my house, I know he's been with her at the green door, I know he even took her to a family wedding this last weekend and introduced her to his dad, etc......should I let him know I know? Or should I go ahead and keep letting him hang himself and hit him with a 30 day divorce when I have enough witnesses, proof?
> and jamie, if you could find out her last name, etc from JD maybe; that would be awesome. I'd love to do my typical background search on her to see if she's a loony bin so I know what im getting into....
> 
> CHASEY LANE
> I heard about the wedding thing this weekend. What an ass! How can he think that you don't know? I'd ring his ass in court if I were you. AND, if you play along like you don't give a shiat, it'll probably upset him more. HOWEVER, how do you make sure that the boys are not around her? I mean, I think it is a little too soon to be introducing them to "daddy's friend."
> Nomo, how about we follow him around town this weekend? A secret, covert operation, eh?
> 
> JABBAJAWZ
> I'd hit it with the 30-day divorce as nicely as I could. I mean, that would make things so much easier for you to be done and overwith it quickly! Tell him you ain't mad at him, but you're ready to move on also and that this will just make things easier.
> 
> NOMONEY
> well this week he has the boys, so I would hope he's decent enough not to be around her at all.
> But next week i could leave the boys with my momma , she'd be happy to know i was going on a covert operation, you can drive the suv (he wont recognize it) and I can bring my camera.....it will be great fun
> 
> CHASEY LANE
> See, exactly! Seriously, let me know if you are up for it. It would be awesome to roll into court and throw down a bunch of pictures in front of him.
> But...before you do that...can you get something in writing (from him) that says he is allowing you to leave the house you and him have together? That way he can't turn around and get you for abandonment. I know he said he wouldn't, but if you pull this card, he could always counter back.
> 
> NOMONEY
> I'm serious about doing that. It would actually be kind of fun.
> Tue and thurs would be the best bets because he'll have games then and I'll at least know where he'll be and be able to follow him. I have an insider that could tell me from his game if he has plans to go anywhere after, it might be a quick call you and roll scenerio
> 
> 
> NOMONEY
> how should I write that up? I should get the 50/50 thing with the boys written up as well huh?
> I mean its not like I'm going to hit him with child support etc. I just would love the 30 day divorce; be done with it. And that means a quicker decision on the house as well.
> 
> NOMONEY
> I can't know yet until I know how i'm going to play this.
> 
> CHASEY LANE
> Sounds good to me. Want me to draft something for you? I'm pretty good at writing when I need/want to.
> Send me a good email addy to send it to. I need some additional information first. What are the exact days and times for the 50/50 custody?
> 
> NOMONEY
> Monday-Monday starting at 4pm.
> daycare is 50/50. they stay under his insurance. I'll assist with copays, etc. any details with the children concerning their health care and school activities are to be decided upon together
> 
> CHASEY LANE
> Okay, give me a little bit and I'll send.
> Alright, done! Check your email.
> 
> NOMONEY
> You're the bestest
> 
> JAMEO
> Can't ya'll just kiss and make up?
> I've always considered you and Steve friends. I hate seeing ya'll go thru this
> 
> NOMONEY
> there's def no chance for reconciliation. But dont worry girl, I'm not going to make you pick and choose ....I know some of our common friends are feeling weird about which one of us they have to remain friends with etc....I would never make any of them feel akward. Actually now that im thinking about it, i dont want to put you in the middle by asking you to get her last name for me. that wasn't fair of me. steve and I dont hate eachother, I won't bad talk him to our common friends-thats not fair either. If some choose him and quit talking to me all together, then so be it. I'm fine with that and I understand completely. Some have chosen me as well even though I've made it clear that its not necessary. I'd prefer to keep the common/shared friends just that.
> 
> 
> CMC
> Just tell him you know and ask him to fess up to it so you get the 30 day
> Easier for both or you and there won't be any ####tiness over it all. You do have to deal with this man for the rest of your life because of the boys so IMO the less drama the better.
> 
> NOMONEY
> thats very true, good point. I think I'll get him to sign this agreement, do the covert trip next week to get some pics incase he decides to deny deny deny, then let him know I know and try to make it as easy on him about it as possible. Hell if he's getting some he'll be less likey to be a dick to me. so its a good thing
> 
> JAMEO
> What's a 30 day divorce anyways? (besides the obvious
> 
> CMC
> Instead of having to be "seperated" for a year and then filing for divorce you get to be divorced in 30 days
> It'll probably be cheaper for both of them in the long run
> 
> JAMEO
> Is there certain grounds for a 30 dayer? If not, why wouldn't all divorces be like this instead of having to be separated and drug out for a year?
> 
> CHASEY LANE
> And nomo, if you and Steve can agree on divorce terms, don't waste time with lawyers. You can file on your own and just pay court costs of like $30 or something.
> 
> ELLE
> Wow, that's pretty fast for him to be soo distraught and then to move on like this. But I guess it makes things better for you. I'd try to not let on that you know until you can get proof. Since you are the one that left, I doubt that he'd admit to anything just to not make himself look bad so I'd wait out if you can until you have proof.
> 
> NOMONEY
> I'm just scared he introduces her to the boys. Its way to early for that. I wouldn't think he would-but hell I wouldn't have thought he'd take her to a family function yet either and introduce her as his girlfriend. So who knows what he's thinking.
> Heard she's extremely young to, and that concerns me.


----------



## (((echo)))

Chasey_Lane said:


> Amazing that he HACKS into someone's somd account then uses that information against them.  Perhaps he should spend more time worrying about his daughter that he doesn't have anything to do with.



Dearest Kim....YOU of all people should know better
oh and btw...be thankfull I didn't sue your nosey lil azz after the dept of child services contacted me....


----------



## smoothmarine187

vraiblonde said:


> I heard that the puppet master has her hand so far up his ass that he doesn't even boink his wife without her permission.




  Why don't you go defend some more child molestors


----------



## Jameo

Wow! Must of been the eclipse last night


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Jameo said:


> Wow! Must of been the eclipse last night


----------



## Dye Tied

smoothmarine187 said:


> Why don't you go defend some more child molestors



it's too much fun watching tard vs tard


----------



## virgovictoria

smoothmarine187 said:


> Why don't you go defend some more child molestors



Don't you think that that's a bit tired?  Really?  I will give you a bill if you can come up with something good... inventive... newly spun...


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


> Dearest Kim....YOU of all people should know better


 

okay, so by posting all that info, you just proved to all that yes I dealt with a homewrecker :shrug:  Yes my husband cheated on me and yes it was more then with the current one he's with :shrug:  

About the leaving my kids and him with $50?  Thats pretty interesting since he makes over twice what I do, I dont get child support, let him have 50/50 visitation as he is a good father and split all cost with him 50/50.  But you're right, I ran off and left him and my kids  Please don't spread rumors when you only know half of the story.  You'd be pleased to know there were other factors besides me catching him with his dick out of his pants, no hitting, but other things that were pretty close to being abusive...so now you know echo - along with everyone else.  I'm getting a divorce  

and next time you get all up and high and mighty about homewrecking, may you think twice when you cheat on jameo or whatever other girl you're boinking.  :shudder: and before you talk about someone leaving their kids and hubby with 50$, maybe you should worry about paying child support and communicating with a daughter you know nothing about.  KMA echo, you've always creeped me out - now you just became the ONLY person I can actually say I HATE.  So feel special for being the only one on that list.


----------



## Dye Tied

virgovictoria said:


> Don't you think that that's a bit tired?  Really?  I will give you a bill if you can come up with something good... inventive... newly spun...



He can't. he is a puppet and only speaks when the fingers move and pull his strings


----------



## vraiblonde

smoothmarine187 said:


> Why don't you go defend some more child molestors



What's that expression?  You live by the sword, you die by the sword?


----------



## sockgirl77

Would anyone like to have lunch with me today?


----------



## smoothmarine187

virgovictoria said:


> Don't you think that that's a bit tired?  Really?  I will give you a bill if you can come up with something good... inventive... newly spun...



Why don't you go change your name again



vraiblonde said:


> What's that expression?  You live by the sword, you die by the sword?



I earned my sword, bring it.......


----------



## thurley42

sockgirl77 said:


> Would anyone like to have lunch with me today?





Great placement!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## vraiblonde

smoothmarine187 said:


> Why don't you go change your name again



What are you talking about?    She's been VV since she first started on here years ago.



> I earned my sword


So I hear.


----------



## sockgirl77

thurley42 said:


> Great placement!



Well, this is where everyone is today.


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 47 (34 members and 13 guests)


----------



## Toreadoralpha




----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:


> Why don't you go change your name again
> 
> 
> 
> I earned my sword, bring it.......



Psst...they are two seperate people...f'reals.


----------



## thurley42

sockgirl77 said:


> Well, this is where everyone is today.
> 
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 47 (34 members and 13 guests)



Oh..your serious, i thought you were just cutting through the uneasiness in the room...you know, like when daddy smacks mommy at the dinner table....


----------



## (((echo)))

nomoney said:


> okay, so by posting all that info, you just proved to all that yes I dealt with a homewrecker :shrug:  Yes my husband cheated on me and yes it was more then with the current one he's with :shrug:
> 
> About the leaving my kids and him with $50?  Thats pretty interesting since he makes over twice what I do, I dont get child support, let him have 50/50 visitation as he is a good father and split all cost with him 50/50.  But you're right, I ran off and left him and my kids  Please don't spread rumors when you only know half of the story.  You'd be pleased to know there were other factors besides me catching him with his dick out of his pants, no hitting, but other things that were pretty close to being abusive...so now you know echo - along with everyone else.  I'm getting a divorce
> 
> and next time you get all up and high and mighty about homewrecking, may you think twice when you cheat on jameo or whatever other girl you're boinking.  :shudder: and before you talk about someone leaving their kids and hubby with 50$, maybe you should worry about paying child support and communicating with a daughter you know nothing about.  KMA echo, you've always creeped me out - now you just became the ONLY person I can actually say I HATE.  So feel special for being the only one on that list.



 i guess we are both the victim of rumor


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


> i guess we are both the victim of rumor


 


oh and another thing, it was MY bank account, not his


----------



## smoothmarine187

nomoney said:


> oh and another thing, it was MY bank account, not his



 well then maybe you should learn to manage your money better


----------



## jetmonkey

Why does this thread invoke a banner ad for a homosexual dating service?


----------



## nomoney

smoothmarine187 said:


> well then maybe you should learn to manage your money better


 

for real   now that i have a friggen $800 electric bill


----------



## kris31280

The person who makes the commitment to get married has a moral and ethical duty to not step outside the confines of that marriage without express permission by their significant other.

The person who messes around with a married or commited person has done nothing morally wrong, only ethically.  This person did not make a commitment to remain faithful to someone, but ethically they should not be dallying with someone who has.


----------



## nomoney

jetmonkey said:


> Why does this thread invoke a banner ad for a homosexual dating service?


 

because echo is posting in it


----------



## jetmonkey

kris31280 said:


> The person who makes the commitment to get married has a moral and ethical duty to not step outside the confines of that marriage without express permission by their significant other.
> 
> The person who messes around with a married or commited person has done nothing _*morally*_ wrong, only ethically.  This person did not make a commitment to remain faithful to someone, but ethically they should not be dallying with someone who has.


I do not think that word means what you think it means [/Inigo Montoya]


----------



## SweetThang

Chasey_Lane said:


> My thoughts, too.  I think a reason someone cheats is because the relationship is having problems, not because an outside source has that much influence over someone.



I think the reason someone cheats is because they have mental health issues and immature, unhealthy attitudes about relationships...plain and simple.


----------



## aps45819

jetmonkey said:


> Why does this thread invoke a banner ad for a homosexual dating service?



I got the willows resturant, must be your profile :shrug:


----------



## virgovictoria

Consulting Banner


----------



## kris31280

Moral as in "morally wrong" would refer back to the morals, or standards, one has for themselves in regards to what's good and what's not good.

I don't find it morally wrong to sleep with a married person or a commited within a relationship person, but I find it ethically wrong.  Morally it cannot be wrong on the single party's part because they have no responsibilities to the other party as they did not make a commitment to them and more than likely do not know them, but ethically one should not be with someone who has previously committed to being with someone else.

Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:09 AM STFY dyke 
Heh... not sure how I suddenly got classified as a dyke, but we'll go with it if it makes you happy.


 Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:03 AM so true, so true 
Thank you.


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Moral as in "morally wrong" would refer back to the morals, or standards, one has for themselves in regards to what's good and what's not good.
> 
> I don't find it morally wrong to sleep with a married person or a commited within a relationship person, but I find it ethically wrong.  Morally it cannot be wrong on the single party's part because they have no responsibilities to the other party as they did not make a commitment to them and more than likely do not know them, but ethically one should not be with someone who has previously committed to being with someone else.
> 
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:09 AM STFY dyke
> Heh... not sure how I suddenly got classified as a dyke, but we'll go with it if it makes you happy.
> 
> 
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:03 AM so true, so true
> Thank you.



Morally, it is wrong.


----------



## sockgirl77

virgovictoria said:


> Consulting Banner



Free Millionaire Dating - Wealthy Rich Men & Beautiful Singles Dating Personals
Is the banner I'm seeing.


----------



## Toxick

jetmonkey said:


> Why does this thread invoke a banner ad for a homosexual dating service?



I get  "SugarDaddie.com"


----------



## huntr1

sockgirl77 said:


> Free Millionaire Dating - Wealthy Rich Men & Beautiful Singles Dating Personals
> Is the banner I'm seeing.


You're a Wealthy Rich Man?


----------



## RoseRed

Connexion.org.   Where boys can be boys.


----------



## Toxick

RoseRed said:


> Connexion.org.   Where boys can be boys.






No fair. Girl on Girl dating services need equal representation.


----------



## sockgirl77

huntr1 said:


> You're a Wealthy Rich Man?



Yeah, come to Poppa!


----------



## jetmonkey

RoseRed said:


> Connexion.org.   Where boys can be boys.


That's the one I was referring to. Got the millionaire one now.


----------



## RoseRed

jetmonkey said:


> That's the one I was referring to. Got the millionaire one now.



Funny!


----------



## (((echo)))

and i thought this would be an opportunity for ppl that usually send unsigned juju to finally grow a set and sign it.... i guess i was wrong

Forum Cannibalism 02-21-2008 12:20 PM i hope you are proud of yourself for butting in where you DON'T belong. 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 12:03 PM you are an effing jackazz 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:55 AM you truly are an annoying a$$ 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 08:56 AM oh stfu keebler


----------



## sockgirl77

(((echo))) said:


> and i thought this would be an opportunity for ppl that usually send unsigned juju to finally grow a set and sign it.... i guess i was wrong
> 
> Forum Cannibalism 02-21-2008 12:20 PM i hope you are proud of yourself for butting in where you DON'T belong.
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 12:03 PM you are an effing jackazz
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:55 AM you truly are an annoying a$$
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 08:56 AM oh stfu keebler



I bet that you got plenty of signed red too.


----------



## Dye Tied

This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?


----------



## (((echo)))

sockgirl77 said:


> I bet that you got plenty of signed red too.



nope...only the green was signed


----------



## aps45819

sockgirl77 said:


> Morally, it is wrong.



maybe she's a Godless atheist :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Dye Tied said:


> This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?



Solomon's Bridge.


----------



## nomoney

Dye Tied said:


> This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?


 

 ass


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?



The Pub.


----------



## (((echo)))

Dye Tied said:


> This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?




your evil


----------



## Dye Tied

nomoney said:


> ass



 it seemed appropriate


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?



VFW - wear a hat and a smile!


----------



## jetmonkey

(((echo))) said:


> and i thought this would be an opportunity for ppl that usually send unsigned juju to finally grow a set and sign it.... i guess i was wrong
> 
> Forum Cannibalism 02-21-2008 12:20 PM i hope you are proud of yourself for butting in where you DON'T belong.
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 12:03 PM you are an effing jackazz
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:55 AM you truly are an annoying a$$
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 08:56 AM oh stfu keebler


Post the green ones you got!


----------



## nomoney

jetmonkey said:


> Post the green ones you got!


----------



## Lugnut

Dye Tied said:


> This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?



Oh great, spit balls, people trying to spill your drink on purpose, or blowing smoke in your face, or trying to take your pic with a cell phone while pretending they're not , or whispering and pointing like they're in third grade.

Followed of course with them trying to get you in the sack just a few months later. 


:shrug:  Alright count me in, where we eating?!?!


----------



## nachomama

Lugnut said:


> Oh great, spit balls, people trying to spill your drink on purpose, or blowing smoke in your face, or trying to take your pic with a cell phone while pretending they're not , or whispering and pointing like they're in third grade.
> 
> Followed of course with them trying to get you in the sack just a few months later.
> 
> 
> :shrug:  Alright count me in, where we eating?!?!



You've never seemed to have a problem with that before...

Count me in too.  Save me a seat next to you.


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> You've never seemed to have a problem with that before...
> 
> Count me in too.  Save me a seat next to you.


----------



## Dye Tied

Lugnut said:


> Oh great, spit balls, people trying to spill your drink on purpose, or blowing smoke in your face, or trying to take your pic with a cell phone while pretending they're not , or whispering and pointing like they're in third grade.
> 
> Followed of course with them trying to get you in the sack just a few months later.
> 
> 
> :shrug:  Alright count me in, where we eating?!?!



The next question is what are we eating?


----------



## sockgirl77

Dye Tied said:


> The next question is what are we eating?



Forumite.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> The next question is what are we eating?



Chicken wings!!


----------



## Lugnut

Dye Tied said:


> The next question is what are we eating?



I thought we settled that here... http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/130123-forum-cannibalism.html


----------



## smoothmarine187

RoseRed said:


> VFW - wear a hat and a smile!







Lugnut said:


> or trying to take your pic with a cell phone while pretending they're not







Dye Tied said:


> The next question is what are we eating?




Azzholes,  There are plenty to go around.  I like my salad tossed with Aunt Jemimas syrup, so don't forget it


----------



## jwwb2000

Lugnut said:


> Oh great, spit balls, people trying to spill your drink on purpose, or blowing smoke in your face, or trying to *take your pic with a cell phone* while pretending they're not , or whispering and pointing like they're in third grade.
> 
> Followed of course with them trying to get you in the sack just a few months later.
> 
> 
> :shrug:  Alright count me in, where we eating?!?!



I thought you were sent there to be a spy


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


>



You can sit on the other side of me, Shimmerstinkle.


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> You can sit on the other side of me, Shimmerstinkle.



I've had asparagus in 2 of my meals already today, one more meal to go and that has some asparagus in it too!!!


----------



## (((echo)))

nomoney said:


>



Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:16 AM we all know she feels guilty 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:00 AM oh, snap! 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM Skanks?  bump 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM   
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:29 AM  
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:40 AM oh snap! 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:27 AM Damn dude! And I thought my shot was good!   
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:33 AM  thank you, our little shiat stirrer for the info and fun   
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:04 AM 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:46 AM 
 Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:59 AM Preach on brothah man!


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:16 AM we all know she feels guilty
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:00 AM oh, snap!
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM Skanks? bump
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:29 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:40 AM oh snap!
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:27 AM Damn dude! And I thought my shot was good!
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:33 AM thank you, our little shiat stirrer for the info and fun
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:04 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:46 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:59 AM Preach on brothah man!


 
I thought they were signed :shrug:


----------



## smoothmarine187

(((echo))) said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:16 AM we all know she feels guilty
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:00 AM oh, snap!
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM Skanks?  bump
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:29 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:40 AM oh snap!
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:27 AM Damn dude! And I thought my shot was good!
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:33 AM  thank you, our little shiat stirrer for the info and fun
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:04 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:46 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:59 AM Preach on brothah man!




Check out all the green I just got too 

Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:16 AM Echo is a little troll
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:00 AM I love puppets 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM I love azzholes 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:29 AM 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:40 AM Sweet 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:27 AM Cool
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:33 AM Rad
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:04 AM 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:46 AM 
Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:59 AM tubular


----------



## (((echo)))

nomoney said:


> I thought they were signed :shrug:



they were, if they want you to know who they were...the'll let you know


----------



## smoothmarine187

nomoney said:


> I thought they were signed :shrug:



 The names were left out in order to protect the innocent


----------



## sockgirl77

smoothmarine187 said:


> Check out all the green I just got too :rolleyes
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:16 AM Echo is a little troll
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:00 AM I love puppets
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM I love azzholes
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:19 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:29 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 09:40 AM Sweet
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:27 AM Cool
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 10:33 AM Rad
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:04 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:46 AM
> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 11:59 AM tubular



I see you get all of the educated karma. Looks like a teenager hit your karma.


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


>


 

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## smoothmarine187

sockgirl77 said:


> I see you get all of the educated karma. Looks like a teenager hit your karma.



That's probably the first funny thing Rackm has ever seen you post


----------



## rack'm

smoothmarine187 said:


> That's probably the first funny thing Rackm has ever seen you post



No, she's had a few moments in her forum career


----------



## Danielle

nomoney said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little



you sure it's vomit?


----------



## thurley42

ah...back after a stressful lunch...


----------



## Toxick

Danielle said:


> you sure it's vomit?




Well, it's not regurgitated spunk, if that's what you're trying to say.


----------



## warneckutz

Toxick said:


> Well, it's not regurgitated spunk, if that's what you're trying to say.


----------



## itsbob

Dye Tied said:


> This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?



(((Echo)))'s house!!

Anyone know where he lives??


----------



## (((echo)))

itsbob said:


> (((Echo)))'s house!!
> 
> Anyone know where he lives??



oh he11 no


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:


> Anyone know where he lives??


Last I heard his vehicle.


----------



## nomoney

itsbob said:


> (((Echo)))'s house!!
> 
> Anyone know where he lives??


 

dont worry about it Bob, you won't be able to fit through
 the front door - those doors in the little trees are super tiny


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:


> dont worry about it Bob, you won't be able to fit through
> the front door - those doors in the little trees are super tiny


...


----------



## smoothmarine187

nomoney said:


> dont worry about it Bob, you won't be able to fit through
> the front door - those doors in the little trees are super tiny





Chasey_Lane said:


> ...


----------



## (((echo)))




----------



## rack'm

nomoney said:


> dont worry about it Bob, you won't be able to fit through
> the front door - those doors in the little trees are super tiny



So, you're saying he almost broke his leg when he was raking his leaves huh?


----------



## Dye Tied

Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 12:58 PM Yet you went running home from one of your dates because Mr. EasternShore surprised you with a visit one weekend............ 

Ummm, I am allowed to date more than 1 at a time and we were on a break  
and it was a Wed.


----------



## (((echo)))

Dye Tied said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 12:58 PM Yet you went running home from one of your dates because Mr. EasternShore surprised you with a visit one weekend............
> 
> Ummm, I am allowed to date more than 1 at a time and we were on a break
> and it was a Wed.



so i take it you didn't get stuck mess'n with your water heater


----------



## Danielle

Dye Tied said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 12:58 PM Yet you went running home from one of your dates because Mr. EasternShore surprised you with a visit one weekend............
> 
> Ummm, I am allowed to date more than 1 at a time and we were on a break
> and it was a Wed.



 I knew there was a Ms. EasternShore --- there's a Mr. too?


----------



## Dye Tied

(((echo))) said:


> so i take it you didn't get stuck mess'n with your water heater



That was from last March of all things  I started looking at paint I had for this weekend and tried it on 2 partial walls.

Weekend is for water heater and painting.


----------



## smoothmarine187

edit


----------



## (((echo)))

smoothmarine187 said:


> edit



out of curiousity...why are you jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## (((echo)))

(((echo))) said:


> out of curiousity...why are you jumping on the bandwagon




Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 02:06 PM because he's so far up Lauren's ass


----------



## sockgirl77

(((echo))) said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 02:06 PM because he's so far up Lauren's ass



I understand. She's just effing hot.


----------



## nomoney

(((echo))) said:


> Home Wreckers 02-21-2008 02:06 PM because he's so far up Lauren's ass


 


so he's up laurens ass and has pixies hand up his?  Thats kind of not a nice picture.


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:


> so he's up laurens ass and has pixies hand up his?  Thats kind of not a nice picture.



$20 bucks says that you or Jameo fabricates that mental image by the end of the day.


----------



## (((echo)))

nomoney said:


> so he's up laurens ass and has pixies hand up his?  Thats kind of not a nice picture.



didn't know pixie was even mentioned in any of this :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

(((echo))) said:


> didn't know pixie was even mentioned in any of this :shrug:



It was just a matter of time. Ya know, cause it's all about her anyways


----------



## (((echo)))

Jameo said:


> It was just a matter of time. Ya know, cause it's all about her anyways



 this is true


----------



## Chasey_Lane

smoothmarine187 said:


> edit



OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwillia

Nomo... seriously... are you using an alias now I don't know about...

Police Seek Help Stopping Graffiti Spree - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


----------



## jetmonkey

kwillia said:


> Nomo... seriously... are you using an alias now I don't know about...
> 
> Police Seek Help Stopping Graffiti Spree - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


Looks more like No Talent


----------



## jetmonkey

kwillia said:


> Nomo... seriously... are you using an alias now I don't know about...
> 
> Police Seek Help Stopping Graffiti Spree - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


*Subway Gang Member*: Man you are one bad backwards writer.  
*Larry Hubbard*: Thanks.  
[_tosses can back_]


----------



## nomoney

luggy....no she's not my sister


----------



## Lugnut

nomoney said:


> so he's up laurens ass and has pixies hand up his?  Thats kind of not a nice picture.



I dunno, I'd pay a dollar to see that puppet show double feature.   



nomoney said:


> luggy....no she's not my sister



Damn.


----------



## kwillia

Lugnut said:


> I dunno, I'd pay a dollar to see that puppet show double feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.



You "hit it" in karma already didn'tchu...


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:


> luggy....no she's not my sister



He's confused, your mom stated something about having a hetero daughter.


Have we met her?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

kwillia said:


> Nomo... seriously... are you using an alias now I don't know about...
> 
> Police Seek Help Stopping Graffiti Spree - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News



JPC back to his bad habits?


----------



## Go G-Men

HunterJJD said:


> We all know that the government enjoys having us screwed over by high taxes and allowing us to get corn holed by the oil companies and they just watch as it happens since their pockets are being lined by them.
> So my question is what do home wreckers get out of destroying families and families savings all so they can get an itch scratched between their legs?
> What does it take to either #### around on your significant other or to go after someone else's?
> How do you sleep at night knowing you caused kids to have their life ripped apart watching the only solid thing in their life ripped apart?
> Do you ever wonder when you get a knock on the door that it will be your bed buddies significant other there with a shotgun to give you what you deserve?
> Why is it so hard that if you are not happy to do the right thing and walk away?
> Why do you feel you must drag someone else into your life so you can leave who you are with?
> If you are having issues at home, why with so many ways to communicate today, can't you send them an email, text message, letter or even for gods sake talk in person about things and either work things out or walk away knowing you tried?
> 
> And for the record, I have never touched a married woman, never will. I am not married or divorced. I am just asking about what I see POS people doing everyday.
> 
> Now lets sit back and see what people have to say



One word:  SELFISH!!


----------



## Go G-Men

vraiblonde said:


> I'm surprised you'd say that - typically that's a cheater's response to appease their guilty conscience.




BINGO!!


----------



## jetmonkey

Go G-Men said:


> One word:  SELFISH!!


Dood; welcome to last week.


----------



## vraiblonde

jetmonkey said:


> Dood; welcome to last week.



I feel sorry for your children.


----------



## Go G-Men

jetmonkey said:


> Dood; welcome to last week.



Not everyone can be jobless and stay up to date on every post immediately...  But thanks all the same..


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm jabbas puppet?  What does that have to do with this thread   I have way to many masters


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> I feel sorry for your children.


I liked your other sig better :shrug:


----------



## gumbo

(((echo))) said:


> this had to come from somewhere....care to share with the rest of the class? or is this old news with a new twist?



Sounds like Jody has been using to back door.


----------



## vraiblonde

jetmonkey said:


> I liked your other sig better :shrug:



Me too.  I just needed a new one.  Say something witty so I can quote you.


----------



## slotted

Dye Tied said:


> This seems like a good time to have a forum get together.  where should we hold it this year?



I'm down.


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> Me too.  I just needed a new one.  Say something witty so I can quote you.


http://forums.somd.com/2712770-post86.html :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

jetmonkey said:


> http://forums.somd.com/2712770-post86.html :shrug:



I am not putting that


----------



## (((echo)))

vraiblonde said:


> I am not putting that



take your pick 

 Rejected Motel 6 Slogans

We're working on that smell thing, too.
Because you deserve better than the backseat of some car.
As seen on "COPS"
If We'd Known You Were Staying All Night, We'd Have Changed the Sheets
Not just for nooners anymore.
We left off the 9, but you know it's there.
You rented the room, now buy the video.
Sure, you could stay someplace nicer, but then you wouldn't have money left over for a hooker.
We'll leave the Lysol for ya!
Hey, we're not the Ritz, but just try bringing your secretary there on *your* salary, pal!
We don't make the adultery. We make the adultery *better*
It's Hookerriffic!
Official Lodging of the 1998 Florida Marlins
Blurring the line between stains and avant garde sheet art since 1962!
Cheap and Easy -- Just Like Your Mother
We put the "Ho" in "Motel"


----------



## vraiblonde

(((echo))) said:


> take your pick
> 
> Rejected Motel 6 Slogans
> 
> We're working on that smell thing, too.
> Because you deserve better than the backseat of some car.
> As seen on "COPS"
> If We'd Known You Were Staying All Night, We'd Have Changed the Sheets
> Not just for nooners anymore.
> We left off the 9, but you know it's there.
> You rented the room, now buy the video.
> Sure, you could stay someplace nicer, but then you wouldn't have money left over for a hooker.
> We'll leave the Lysol for ya!
> Hey, we're not the Ritz, but just try bringing your secretary there on *your* salary, pal!
> We don't make the adultery. We make the adultery *better*
> It's Hookerriffic!
> Official Lodging of the 1998 Florida Marlins
> Blurring the line between stains and avant garde sheet art since 1962!
> Cheap and Easy -- Just Like Your Mother
> We put the "Ho" in "Motel"


----------



## angieanderic

(((echo))) said:


> The grass may be greener on the other side....however no matter how good it seems, sooner or later it's gonna turn to mud



As a person who has cheated on her spouse,I will say from personal experience that a big reason A LOT of people cheat is 1. getting married too young, and 2. simple immaturity. I had both. For me,I cheated because I felt I was "owed" happiness,and was angry and bitter with my husband for not "making" me happy..we had an extremely tumultous relationship. He was/is bi-polar,and it was hard to deal with. What I found after cheating was that it is not anyone's job to make me happy..that is for me to deal with. You cannot fix yourself with other people. You can change your environment,or who you screw,or whatever,but at the end of the day YOU are the problem and YOU are still in the equation. For me it was a big growing up experience and one that was intensely painful,but one I needed to get where I needed to be emotionally. So,yes,people who cheat are bad,a POS,whatever any of you may think,but ultimately,what happens in someones marriage is between those two people,and anyone who gets involved with a married person is not "wrecking" anything...the damage is already there or they could not get a foot in the door. Marriage would be great if it were that simple,but the truth is,mental illness,abuse,etc. do factor into some situations. As for the initial post saying why not talk or just leave...again....it must be nice to live in a simplistic world.


----------



## High EGT

angieanderic said:


> As a person who has cheated on her spouse,I will say from personal experience that a big reason A LOT of people cheat is 1. getting married too young, and 2. simple immaturity. I had both. For me,I cheated because I felt I was "owed" happiness,and was angry and bitter with my husband for not "making" me happy..we had an extremely tumultous relationship. He was/is bi-polar,and it was hard to deal with. What I found after cheating was that it is not anyone's job to make me happy..that is for me to deal with. You cannot fix yourself with other people. You can change your environment,or who you screw,or whatever,but at the end of the day YOU are the problem and YOU are still in the equation. For me it was a big growing up experience and one that was intensely painful,but one I needed to get where I needed to be emotionally. So,yes,people who cheat are bad,a POS,whatever any of you may think,but ultimately,what happens in someones marriage is between those two people,and anyone who gets involved with a married person is not "wrecking" anything...the damage is already there or they could not get a foot in the door. Marriage would be great if it were that simple,but the truth is,mental illness,abuse,etc. do factor into some situations. As for the initial post saying why not talk or just leave...again....it must be nice to live in a simplistic world.



Thanks for sharing
We often find it easy to judge peoples actions in realtionships without bothering to look at the root cause.


----------



## Dougstermd

(((echo))) said:


> take your pick
> 
> Rejected Motel 6 Slogans
> 
> 
> We don't make the adultery. We make the adultery *better*




Now that is just plain


----------



## kris31280

High EGT said:


> Thanks for sharing
> We often find it easy to judge peoples actions in realtionships without bothering to look at the root cause.


Heh... now that might be a question...

Who's found themselves either:
A:  Cheating on a spouse/significant other
B:  Been the cheated on spouse/significant other
C:  Been the "other" person, IE the person cheated with

I think that might explain a lot of people's attitudes expressed in this thread.


----------



## godsbutterfly

kris31280 said:


> Heh... now that might be a question...
> 
> Who's found themselves either:
> A:  Cheating on a spouse/significant other
> B:  Been the cheated on spouse/significant other
> C:  Been the "other" person, IE the person cheated with
> 
> I think that might explain a lot of people's attitudes expressed in this thread.



The old "Walk a mile in my shoes" bit. You have a good point. By the way - I'm in category B - Been the cheated on Spouse.


----------



## Phina

kris31280 said:


> Heh... now that might be a question...
> 
> Who's found themselves either:
> A:  Cheating on a spouse/significant other
> B:  Been the cheated on spouse/significant other
> C:  Been the "other" person, IE the person cheated with
> 
> I think that might explain a lot of people's attitudes expressed in this thread.



You also could ask

D. How many people fall into more than one category


----------



## Etred101

Phina said:


> You also could ask
> 
> D. How many people fall into more than one category



I will bet that one gets the most votes.


----------



## RadioPatrol

kris31280 said:


> Heh... now that might be a question...
> 
> Who's found themselves either:
> A:  Cheating on a spouse/significant other
> B:  Been the cheated on spouse/significant other
> C:  Been the "other" person, IE the person cheated with
> 
> I think that might explain a lot of people's attitudes expressed in this thread.


----------



## kris31280

godsbutterfly said:


> The old "Walk a mile in my shoes" bit. You have a good point. By the way - I'm in category B - Been the cheated on Spouse.


I'm B and C... so I guess I'm D?


----------



## Etred101

kris31280 said:


> I'm B and C... so I guess I'm D?



If you are C, are you not you also an A?

_the plot thickens....  _


----------



## kris31280

Etred101 said:


> If you are C, are you not you also an A?
> 
> _the plot thickens....  _


Not necessarily.  

I found myself swept off my feet and my head thrust in to the clouds by a cad of the highest degree... after a brief and intense courtship I found out from a friend of a friend that he was married... that's how I ended up being C.


----------



## jetmonkey

kris31280 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I found myself swept off my feet and my head thrust in to the clouds by a cad of the highest degree... after a brief and intense courtship I found out from a friend of a friend that he was married... that's how I ended up being C.


----------



## Etred101

kris31280 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I found myself swept off my feet and my head thrust in to the clouds by a cad of the highest degree... after a brief and intense courtship I found out from a friend of a friend that he was married... that's how I ended up being C.



That must have been pre or post B status or you would also be an A.  

Were you discovered by Wifey?


----------



## kris31280

Etred101 said:


> That must have been pre or post B status or you would also be an A.
> 
> Were you discovered by Wifey?


It was post B status.

B status was my high school sweetheart, IE the man I was with for 6 years and then off and on with for 4 more after that... because apparently I'm a glutton for punishment.

No, was never discovered by wifey, but I wasn't the only one he'd done that to and I'm certainly not going to be the last one he does that to, so I've got to wonder if wifey doesn't know already and just turns a blind eye to it all.


----------



## goodfriend11

*i guess im in a catagory too, now*

i recently found out that one of my closest friends has been chasing my husband since january 7 and eventually they had a brief affair.  when he tried to end it after i confronted him on Feb 13, she redoubled her efforts and sent him this text last week...

2-21-08 1017 am
This is a crappy way 4me 2 do this but im doing it I cant do this any more I cant deal with knowing u r trying 2 b with someone else I cant cry more I cant pretend we have a future while playing games 2 keep her content if u have made the decision 2 make that work then I gotta go I love u 2 much 2 b the other woman I cant help thinking if I am what u want u would b moving towards me not trying so hard to stay where u r  I need 2 look @ u & say this


They met that afternoon and then she stopped by my house to visit. she told me she was upset and I actually hugged her.  imagine the psycho level of deceipt?  he told her, that day as he did on Feb 13, that he was not leaving me and that we were going to stay together.  i am in shock and my husband and i are piecing together the different lies that this person told each of us and ways she drove a spike between us.  I am devistated and i have very few people to talk to about this.  I want to scream and have some type of retribution but i don't want any jerry springer stuff.  also, this 'woman'  has a husband serving in Bahrain and 4 children.


----------



## missperky

Weren't me...


----------



## smoothmarine187

goodfriend11 said:


> i recently found out that one of my closest friends has been chasing my husband since january 7 and eventually they had a brief affair.  when he tried to end it after i confronted him on Feb 13, she redoubled her efforts and sent him this text last week...
> 
> 2-21-08 1017 am
> This is a crappy way 4me 2 do this but im doing it I cant do this any more I cant deal with knowing u r trying 2 b with someone else I cant cry more I cant pretend we have a future while playing games 2 keep her content if u have made the decision 2 make that work then I gotta go I love u 2 much 2 b the other woman I cant help thinking if I am what u want u would b moving towards me not trying so hard to stay where u r  I need 2 look @ u & say this
> 
> 
> They met that afternoon and then she stopped by my house to visit. she told me she was upset and I actually hugged her.  imagine the psycho level of deceipt?  he told her, that day as he did on Feb 13, that he was not leaving me and that we were going to stay together.  i am in shock and my husband and i are piecing together the different lies that this person told each of us and ways she drove a spike between us.  I am devistated and i have very few people to talk to about this.  I want to scream and have some type of retribution but i don't want any jerry springer stuff.  also, this 'woman'  has a husband serving in Bahrain and 4 children.



That's what happens when you are a good friend, people will take advantage of you


----------



## Dye Tied

goodfriend11 said:


> i recently found out that one of my closest friends has been chasing my husband since january 7 and eventually they had a brief affair.  when he tried to end it after i confronted him on Feb 13,
> 
> They met that afternoon and then she stopped by my house to visit. she told me she was upset and I actually hugged her. * imagine the psycho level of deceipt?  he told her, that day as he did on Feb 13, that he was not leaving me and that we were going to stay together.  i am in shock and my husband and i are piecing together the different lies that this person *told each of us and ways she drove a spike between us.  I am devistated and i have very few people to talk to about this.  I want to scream and have some type of retribution but i don't want any jerry springer stuff.  also, this 'woman'  has a husband serving in Bahrain and 4 children.



How about his level of deceipt and lies he was telling you? How about retribution for your husband? You are a


----------



## vraiblonde

goodfriend11 said:


> 2-21-08 1017 am
> This is a crappy way 4me 2 do this but im doing it I cant do this any more I cant deal with knowing u r trying 2 b with someone else I cant cry more I cant pretend we have a future while playing games 2 keep her content if u have made the decision 2 make that work then I gotta go I love u 2 much 2 b the other woman I cant help thinking if I am what u want u would b moving towards me not trying so hard to stay where u r  I need 2 look @ u & say this



If my husband had an affair with some 16 year old who writes in IMer, I would be so insulted I would kick his ass to the curb and wish the two of them the best of luck.

If Larry messes around with some other chick, she better be something else or I will make merciless fun of him and tell everyone who will listen to me.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

goodfriend11 said:


> i recently found out that one of my closest friends has been chasing my husband since january 7 and eventually they had a brief affair.  when he tried to end it after i confronted him on Feb 13, she redoubled her efforts and sent him this text last week...
> 
> 2-21-08 1017 am
> This is a crappy way 4me 2 do this but im doing it I cant do this any more I cant deal with knowing u r trying 2 b with someone else I cant cry more I cant pretend we have a future while playing games 2 keep her content if u have made the decision 2 make that work then I gotta go I love u 2 much 2 b the other woman I cant help thinking if I am what u want u would b moving towards me not trying so hard to stay where u r  I need 2 look @ u & say this
> 
> 
> They met that afternoon and then she stopped by my house to visit. she told me she was upset and I actually hugged her.  imagine the psycho level of deceipt?  he told her, that day as he did on Feb 13, that he was not leaving me and that we were going to stay together.  i am in shock and my husband and i are piecing together the different lies that this person told each of us and ways she drove a spike between us.  I am devistated and i have very few people to talk to about this.  I want to scream and have some type of retribution but i don't want any jerry springer stuff.  also, this 'woman'  has a husband serving in Bahrain and 4 children.



 Sorry to hear you are going through this. Same thing happened to me. Good luck with your situation. She's not a woman, she's not your friend, she's nothing but a piece of shiat whore. Call her husband's command and let him know what's going on behind his back. He has every right to know.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

goodfriend11 said:


> i recently found out that one of my closest friends has been chasing my husband since january 7 and eventually they had a brief affair.  when he tried to end it after i confronted him on Feb 13, she redoubled her efforts and sent him this text last week...
> 
> 2-21-08 1017 am
> This is a crappy way 4me 2 do this but im doing it I cant do this any more I cant deal with knowing u r trying 2 b with someone else I cant cry more I cant pretend we have a future while playing games 2 keep her content if u have made the decision 2 make that work then I gotta go I love u 2 much 2 b the other woman I cant help thinking if I am what u want u would b moving towards me not trying so hard to stay where u r  I need 2 look @ u & say this
> 
> 
> They met that afternoon and then she stopped by my house to visit. she told me she was upset and I actually hugged her.  imagine the psycho level of deceipt?  he told her, that day as he did on Feb 13, that he was not leaving me and that we were going to stay together.  i am in shock and my husband and i are piecing together the different lies that this person told each of us and ways she drove a spike between us.  I am devistated and i have very few people to talk to about this.  I want to scream and have some type of retribution but i don't want any jerry springer stuff.  also, this 'woman'  has a husband serving in Bahrain and 4 children.



Wow! All I can say is be sure that your hubby is worth keeping. Once a cheater, so they say. I've been there, done that.. I won't even talk a man who's "separated", much less married. I tell them to talk to their wives.

My friends husband did that crap online for ages. That's how she and I became such good friends He is a loser and I wish I had pictures of his face when he first saw me with his wife!!:

Tell old Skanky's husband to come on the forums when he gets back from Bahrain. I'm sure one of us can hook him up with the some revenge ass


----------



## smoothmarine187

vraiblonde said:


> If my husband had an affair with some 16 year old who writes in IMer, I would be so insulted I would kick his ass to the curb and wish the two of them the best of luck.
> 
> If Larry messes around with some other chick, she better be something else or I will make merciless fun of him and tell everyone who will listen to me.


----------



## PrepH4U

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Sorry to hear you are going through this. Same thing happened to me. Good luck with your situation. She's not a woman, she's not your friend, she's nothing but a piece of shiat whore. Call her husband's command and let him know what's going on behind his back. He has every right to know.



Where did it say her husband was in the military? :shrug: What's wrong with calling the hubby a shiat whore also?  :shrug:


----------



## Beelzebaby666

vraiblonde said:


> If my husband had an affair with some 16 year old who writes in IMer, I would be so insulted I would kick his ass to the curb and wish the two of them the best of luck.
> 
> If Larry messes around with some other chick, she better be something else or I will make merciless fun of him and tell everyone who will listen to me.



Well, that was subtle


----------



## SoMDGirl42

PrepH4U said:


> Where did it say her husband was in the military? :shrug: What's wrong with calling the hubby a shiat whore also?  :shrug:



I assumed 



goodfriend11 said:


> also, this 'woman'  has a husband *serving in Bahrain* and 4 children.



and your hubby is a shiat whore too!


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:


> If my husband had an affair with some 16 year old who writes in IMer, I would be so insulted I would kick his ass to the curb and wish the two of them the best of luck.
> 
> If Larry messes around with some other chick, she better be something else or I will make merciless fun of him and tell everyone who will listen to me.


----------



## PrepH4U

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I assumed
> 
> 
> and your hubby is a shiat whore too!



Whoops good assumption, I missed that part!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

PrepH4U said:


> Whoops good assumption, I missed that part!



 That's O tay


----------



## Cowgirl

goodfriend11 said:


> 2-21-08 1017 am
> This is a crappy way 4me 2 do this but im doing it I cant do this any more I cant deal with knowing *u r trying 2 b with someone else *I cant cry more *I cant pretend we have a future* while playing games 2 keep her content if u have made the decision 2 make that work then I gotta go *I love u 2 much 2 b the other woman* I cant help thinking if I am what u want u would b moving towards me not trying so hard to stay where u r  I need 2 look @ u & say this




  Am I the only one who finds this amusing?  She's acting like she didn't know he was married.    "I can't be the other woman!"    Too late, hon.


----------



## K_Jo

goodfriend11 said:


> 2-21-08 1017 am
> This is a crappy way 4me 2 do this but im doing it I cant do this any more I cant deal with knowing u r trying 2 b with someone else I cant cry more I cant pretend we have a future while playing games 2 keep her content if u have made the decision 2 make that work then I gotta go I love u 2 much 2 b the other woman I cant help thinking if I am what u want u would b moving towards me not trying so hard to stay where u r  I need 2 look @ u & say this



Can someone translate this, please?


----------



## missperky

Cowgirl said:


> Am I the only one who finds this amusing?  She's acting like she didn't know he was married.    "I can't be the other woman!"    Too late, hon.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

K_Jo said:


> Can someone translate this, please?



She got flucked by a married man who is her friend's husband and he doesn't want her since he got what he wanted so she's heart broken cuz she loves him too much to be the other woman and they have no future together


----------



## Cowgirl

K_Jo said:


> Can someone translate this, please?



What, did you forget your Immature Ho-bag to English dictionary?


----------



## wkndbeacher

K_Jo said:


> Can someone translate this, please?



It says shes desperate and knows he s married and doesnt want to be with her but now she wants to start some drama and be persistant on getting him at the first sign of trouble the next time they argue.


----------



## K_Jo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> She got flucked by a married man who is her friend's husband and he doesn't want her since he got what he wanted so she's heart broken cuz she loves him too much to be the other woman and they have no future together





wkndbeacher said:


> It says shes desperate and knows he s married and doesnt want to be with her but now she wants to start some drama and be persistant on getting him at the first sign of trouble the next time they argue.



Wow.  You guys are good.  


Cowgirl said:


> What, did you forget your Immature Ho-bag to English dictionary?


  Apparently so.


----------



## wkndbeacher

K_Jo said:


> Wow.  You guys are good.




Why ty, so are you


----------



## ImnoMensa

The home wrecker is not the one your SO is cheating with.
The Home wrecker is the SO.
Because unless one is Masturbating, it takes two to cheat.

Male or Female it makes no difference. It takes two people . If they're Kinky 3 or more is not that unusual, but usually in cases like that the wife or husband is usually involved.


----------



## signora

goodfriend11 said:


> i recently found out that one of my closest friends has been chasing my husband since january 7 and eventually they had a brief affair.  when he tried to end it after i confronted him on Feb 13, she redoubled her efforts and sent him this text last week...
> 
> 2-21-08 1017 am
> This is a crappy way 4me 2 do this but im doing it I cant do this any more I cant deal with knowing u r trying 2 b with someone else I cant cry more I cant pretend we have a future while playing games 2 keep her content if u have made the decision 2 make that work then I gotta go I love u 2 much 2 b the other woman I cant help thinking if I am what u want u would b moving towards me not trying so hard to stay where u r  I need 2 look @ u & say this
> 
> 
> They met that afternoon and then she stopped by my house to visit. she told me she was upset and I actually hugged her.  imagine the psycho level of deceipt?  he told her, that day as he did on Feb 13, that he was not leaving me and that we were going to stay together.  i am in shock and my husband and i are piecing together the different lies that this person told each of us and ways she drove a spike between us.  I am devistated and i have very few people to talk to about this.  I want to scream and have some type of retribution but i don't want any jerry springer stuff.  also, this 'woman'  has a husband serving in Bahrain and 4 children.



It's a shame your friend did this to you, but it does sound like your husband is now trying to come off as the innocent victim. It's typical with must affairs the 3rd person always takes the blame, but it does take (2) *willingly* people to have an affair.


----------



## goodfriend11

My husband was stupid and deceiptful, i was stupid and we have to work through it.  He has come clean with details and we have seperated for now, but are talking openly about it.  yes, his deceipt and lies are to blame.  But the more i find out, the more i feel like an idiot for trusting this friend.  I included her and her children in our family activities because i felt sorry for her.  She used things i said about my relationship with my husband to get closer to him - I thought everything was fine but when i found the text with the 'love' business i was devistated.  as far as her husband - I have a friend getting the middle east contact info for me to send stuff to her husband because she has already been to Navy Legal to find out how much money she can get and how fast she can get a divorce.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

goodfriend11 said:


> My husband was stupid and deceiptful, i was stupid and we have to work through it.  He has come clean with details and we have seperated for now, but are talking openly about it.  yes, his deceipt and lies are to blame.  But the more i find out, the more *i feel like an idiot for trusting this friend.  **I included her and her children in our family activities because i felt sorry for her.  She used things i said about my relationship with my husband to get closer to him *- I thought everything was fine but when i found the text with the 'love' business i was devistated.  as far as her husband - I have a friend getting the middle east contact info for me to send stuff to her husband because she has already been to Navy Legal to find out how much money she can get and how fast she can get a divorce.



Déjà vu 

 You are my clone. Nice to meet you.


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm trying to remember if I was ever this young.  I probably was, but it's been so long ago.


----------



## (((echo)))

vraiblonde said:


> I'm trying to remember if I was ever this young.  I probably was, but it's been so long ago.



i'd hit it


----------



## pixiegirl

K_Jo said:


> Apparently so.



  I thought you wrote it.


----------



## K_Jo

pixiegirl said:


> I thought you wrote it.


----------



## Danielle

(((echo))) said:


> i'd hit it




You'd hit anything.


----------



## K_Jo

K_Jo said:


>



Damn, you fixed it!


----------



## pixiegirl

K_Jo said:


> Damn, you fixed it!


----------



## (((echo)))

Danielle said:


> You'd hit anything.



have you seen that woman? she's hot!


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> I'm trying to remember if I was ever this young.  I probably was, *but it's been so long ago.*


I'll say......


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Baja28 said:


> I'll say......



Mikey, are you trying to get banned again.  SHHHHHH you are supposed to tell her she is young and beautiful


----------



## otter

Very informative tread


----------



## goodfriend11

ImnoMensa said:


> The home wrecker is not the one your SO is cheating with.
> The Home wrecker is the SO.
> Because unless one is Masturbating, it takes two to cheat.
> 
> Male or Female it makes no difference. It takes two people . If they're Kinky 3 or more is not that unusual, but usually in cases like that the wife or husband is usually involved.




SO? I am not familiar with that term.  I have never been on a chat.  I thought I'd try it since this is anonymous and I would be embarassed to admit these things -- especially since the (insert any nasty term you want here) is actually fat and ugly.  Maybe i'd feel better if she was good looking? or at least see why?  I'm just trying to figure this all out.  Little help please?


----------



## Baja28

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Mikey, are you trying to get banned again.  SHHHHHH you are supposed to tell her she is young and beautiful


Research my posts.  I'm a "facts" guy.


----------



## goodfriend11

Baja28 said:


> Research my posts.  I'm a "facts" guy.



oh  - you like to antagonize others.  Ok, i'm learning.  I guess I'll be having more free time and sleepless nights to play on line now, so i have to learn the rules of play.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

goodfriend11 said:


> SO? I am not familiar with that term.  I have never been on a chat.  I thought I'd try it since this is anonymous and I would be embarassed to admit these things -- especially since the (insert any nasty term you want here) is actually fat and ugly.  Maybe i'd feel better if she was good looking? or at least see why?  I'm just trying to figure this all out.  Little help please?



SO = significant other (boyfriend, girlfriend, husband, wife)

For some reason they go for the fat, ugly ones. I think they are the ones that are desparate enough to build the husbands ego. They need to be told they are GOD. They are wonderful. They are perfect. The fat ugly ones tell them that. We just tell them to STFU and they are human.


----------



## goodfriend11

you know - its like low self esteem thing or something...  i can see the logic.  You said you went through this before?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

goodfriend11 said:


> you know - its like low self esteem thing or something...  i can see the logic.  You said you went through this before?



Yes. You will survive!


----------



## signora

SoMDGirl42 said:


> SO = significant other (boyfriend, girlfriend, husband, wife)
> 
> For some reason they go for the fat, ugly ones. I think they are the ones that are desparate enough to build the husbands ego. They need to be told they are GOD. They are wonderful. They are perfect. The fat ugly ones tell them that. We just tell them to STFU and they are human.



I don't know how you came up with this logic, but think your wrong. Cheating happens and it applies to all types of people whether they are pretty, ugly, skinny or fat. When a spouse and/or SO cheats, it's not always just for sex they are looking for - usually something is lacking in their relationship like communication, affection, etc. so they feel the need to go elsewhere for it. I'm not saying it's right because in many ways I feel if you have to go elsewhere then it's better to end the marriage/relationship because it avoids, the lies, hurt, sneaking around, etc. But that's just my opinion and know everybody's situation is different and how they handle things.


----------



## godsbutterfly

goodfriend11 said:


> SO? I am not familiar with that term.  I have never been on a chat.  I thought I'd try it since this is anonymous and I would be embarassed to admit these things -- especially since the (insert any nasty term you want here) is actually fat and ugly.  Maybe i'd feel better if she was good looking? or at least see why?  I'm just trying to figure this all out.  Little help please?



I never understood it either. My ex would bring his new "conquests" to the kids' programs at school or the church and people thought it made me feel better for them to tell me how much better looking or easier to talk to etc. I was than the person he was with but it didn't. It just leads to more questions in your mind that you can't answer. It's better IMO for them to say nothing. You'll probably never really figure it out. It's been several years and a new marriage for me and I still haven't figured it out. Ironically enough my ex says he hasn't figured it out either. He says it wasn't about the sex and he doesn't know exactly what it was about. If he doesn't know I sure don't!


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> I'm trying to remember if I was ever this young.  I probably was, but it's been so long ago.



I'm jealous of Larry. You are a hottie.


----------



## onebdzee

toppick08 said:


> I'm jealous of Larry. You are a hottie.



You can't have her....she already spoken for by the "lesbian biker chics


----------



## toppick08

onebdzee said:


> You can't have her....she already spoken for by the "lesbian biker chics


----------



## Etred101

goodfriend11 said:


> My husband was stupid and deceiptful, i was stupid and we have to work through it....  But the more i find out, the more i feel like an idiot for trusting this friend.  ..... I thought everything was fine but when i found the text with the 'love' business i was devistated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand up girl.  There is NO reason for you to judge yourself so harshly.  You have a lot to give.... you have a lot to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## goodfriend11

I am trying - I even cleaned the house today.  I feel like I want to go into combat and slay the OW but it wasn't jsut her, it was his decision too.  but after he and I have talked, over the phone,  it was just so obvious...


----------



## kris31280

goodfriend11 said:


> I am trying - I even cleaned the house today.  I feel like I want to go into combat and slay the OW but it wasn't jsut her, it was his decision too.  but after he and I have talked, over the phone,  it was just so obvious...


I'll be the first person to tell you I don't believe in divorce... so bonus points for you in keeping an open dialogue with your husband.

However, no matter how doggedly this "fat chick" pursued your husband, he obviously felt there was something good enough there to go outside your marriage and find, only to realize that it wasn't one of his best ideas.  

It takes two to tango... it's not like he just slipped and fell in to her vajayjay, "oh honey, I accidently cheated!"

Figure out why he cheated, and if there's something truly worth saving within the marriage.


----------



## Phina

kris31280 said:


> I'll be the first person to tell you I don't believe in divorce... so bonus points for you in keeping an open dialogue with your husband.
> 
> However, *no matter how doggedly this "fat chick" pursued your husband, he obviously felt there was something good enough there to go outside your marriage and find*, only to realize that it wasn't one of his best ideas.
> 
> It takes two to tango... it's not like he just slipped and fell in to her vajayjay, "oh honey, I accidently cheated!"
> 
> Figure out why he cheated, and if there's something truly worth saving within the marriage.



I agree with the one line. If you are married and pursued by someone you have no interest in, it won't phase you. Some guys go out of their way to avoid the "fat chick" as you call her, just because they know how she is. Some men may humor her, cause they don't want to be rude to her face or hurt her feelings. But the guy that's going to screw her... he was just waiting for the opportunity (meaning the first woman to throw herself at him).


----------



## goodfriend11

Phina said:


> I agree with the one line. If you are married and pursued by someone you have no interest in, it won't phase you. Some guys go out of their way to avoid the "fat chick" as you call her, just because they know how she is. Some men may humor her, cause they don't want to be rude to her face or hurt her feelings. But the guy that's going to screw her... he was just waiting for the opportunity (meaning the first woman to throw herself at him).



Yes - i am beginning to see it.  I thought we were happy and it turns out that I was and he wasn't.  He thought i was mechanical while i was proud of being efficient.  He says he wasn't happy for a long time and now wants to be evaluated for depression because he can't understand why he did it when, now that he's been out a week, he misses me and our home so much.  I alternate between wanting to kick him and being glad that he's thinking and feeling so much about it.  Glad I kicked him out though.  what's that saying about not knowing what you have until its gone...  cheaters are just stupid and irresponsible.  maybe he will learn and we will be better a year from now than we were a year ago.  I have lost 8 pounds this week though and i have less laundry to do.  I appreciate the posts, they are keeping me sane!


----------



## Etred101

goodfriend11 said:


> Yes - i am beginning to see it.  I thought we were happy and it turns out that I was and he wasn't.  He thought i was mechanical while i was proud of being efficient.  He says he wasn't happy for a long time and now wants to be evaluated for depression because he can't understand why he did it when, now that he's been out a week, he misses me and our home so much.  I alternate between wanting to kick him and being glad that he's thinking and feeling so much about it.  Glad I kicked him out though.  what's that saying about not knowing what you have until its gone...  cheaters are just stupid and irresponsible.  maybe he will learn and we will be better a year from now than we were a year ago.  I have lost 8 pounds this week though and i have less laundry to do.  I appreciate the posts, they are keeping me sane!


That's my girl!  Hang in there.


----------



## vraiblonde

goodfriend11 said:


> Yes - i am beginning to see it.  I thought we were happy and it turns out that I was and he wasn't.  He thought i was mechanical while i was proud of being efficient.  He says he wasn't happy for a long time and now wants to be evaluated for depression because he can't understand why he did it when, now that he's been out a week, he misses me and our home so much.  I alternate between wanting to kick him and being glad that he's thinking and feeling so much about it.  Glad I kicked him out though.  what's that saying about not knowing what you have until its gone...  cheaters are just stupid and irresponsible.  maybe he will learn and we will be better a year from now than we were a year ago.  I have lost 8 pounds this week though and i have less laundry to do.  I appreciate the posts, they are keeping me sane!



Guys are a pain in the ass.  They're "grass is greener" types, which isn't to say women aren't that way but it seems more prevalent in the "hunter/gatherers".  If you're efficient, they complain that you're like a Mom and it's not sexy.  If you're more laid back, they complain that you're a slob and wish you were more like their Mom.



I've said this before, that men are like puppies:  praise them when they do good, smack them on the ass with a rolled up newspaper when they do bad.  Don't even try to figure them out or you'll just go crazy.


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:


> Don't even try to figure them out or you'll just go crazy.


 That's what we like, to drive ya' crazy.


----------



## (((echo)))

vraiblonde said:


> Guys are a pain in the ass.  They're "grass is greener" types, which isn't to say women aren't that way but it seems more prevalent in the "hunter/gatherers".  If you're efficient, they complain that you're like a Mom and it's not sexy.  If you're more laid back, they complain that you're a slob and wish you were more like their Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> I've said this before, that men are like puppies:  praise them when they do good, smack them on the ass with a rolled up newspaper when they do bad.  Don't even try to figure them out or you'll just go crazy.



are you kidding?
we are the easiest creatures in the world! somone allready posted earlier about it...something about erections and sandwiches


----------



## onebdzee

(((echo))) said:


> are you kidding?
> we are the easiest creatures in the world! somone allready posted earlier about it...something about erections and sandwiches



But they forgot the part about the beer and remote


----------



## (((echo)))

onebdzee said:


> But they forgot the part about the beer and remote



not all of us are beer dependant, and depending on the situation...there should be someone available th change the channel for us


----------



## Baja28

goodfriend11 said:


> oh  - you like to antagonize others.  Ok, i'm learning.  I guess I'll be having more free time and sleepless nights to play on line now, so i have to learn the rules of play.


There are no rules here.  I like to have fun.  Vrai knows it was a joke as I'm older than her.  I only antagonize those who allow it.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Baja28 said:


> There are no rules here.  I like to have fun.  Vrai knows it was a joke as I'm older than her.  I only antagonize those who allow it.



You look much younger though , especially when rocking a sweet sombrero


----------



## bohman

vraiblonde said:


> Don't even try to figure them out or you'll just go crazy.





(((echo))) said:


> are you kidding?
> we are the easiest creatures in the world! somone allready posted earlier about it...something about erections and sandwiches



The care & feeding of a man IS really simple.  But many women don't like simple; they want to "read between the lines" and figure out what you REALLY want.


----------



## goodfriend11

bohman said:


> The care & feeding of a man IS really simple.  But many women don't like simple; they want to "read between the lines" and figure out what you REALLY want.



I am all for simple -- simply don't sleep with other women (at very least not my close friend), especially when i by sexy nighties with my Christmas gift card the week before Valentines!  i could have gotten some great shoes or new luxury towels!


----------

